# Problemas con el teclado y Xorg(abierto)

## lanstat

Saludos el problema es despues de haber instalado un servidor grafico(xfce siguiendo los manuales posteados en la web de gentoo) se me ocurrio instalar SLim como display manager asi que lo instale todo sin ningun problema asi que reinicio y corre slim pero para mi sorpresa el teclado no responde ninguna tecla funciona en otras palabras esta muerto asi que no me queda mas que reiniciar y con el livecd quitar el daemon de xdm y todo vuelve a la normalidad pero sin slim....

Como no habia creado un Xorg.conf por que supuestamente no era conveniente y era mejor usar las policy de hal me decido por crearlo, siguiendo el manual ejecuto Xorg -configure el cual me sale un error os posteo el Xorg log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.7.6
> 
> Release Date: 2010-03-17
> ...

 

Entonces como decia que si no funcionaba el configure creara mi propio xorg.conf lo creo usando como base otro xorg generado por otra de mis distros instaladas en especifico fedora 13 ejecuto el comando X -retro -config (o algo parecido pues ahora no me acuerdo) y me creo un entorno grafico y funciona el mouse pero para mi sorpresa el teclado sigue sin funcionar.... Uso gento amd64 alguno podria decirme como hacer para solucionar este problema.

SaludosLast edited by lanstat on Sat Jul 03, 2010 6:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Y si arrancas xfce directamente desde una terminal funciona el teclado dentro de xfce. Esto es para saber si el problema es SLiM o Xorg. Si compilaste Xorg con la USE hal entonces anexa el archivo fdi con el cual estas configurando tu teclado.

----------

## lanstat

Gracias por la respuesta. Si funciona el teclado normalmente en xfce voy intentar anexar el fdi.

Saludos

----------

## edgar-eloy

Me gustaria saber si este problema se ha resuelto porque yo estoy en una situacion similar.

A los usuarios, por favor pongan el estado del tema Abierto o Solucionado asi se simplifica la busqueda de soluciones.

Lean las reglas del foro.

Saludos.

----------

## carlos plaza

 *edgar-eloy wrote:*   

> Me gustaria saber si este problema se ha resuelto porque yo estoy en una situacion similar.
> 
> A los usuarios, por favor pongan el estado del tema Abierto o Solucionado asi se simplifica la busqueda de soluciones.
> 
> Lean las reglas del foro.
> ...

 

Ya somos dos, colaboremos  :Wink: 

----------

